# Biete "Rolle der Auferstehung"



## Kempa___ (7. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Freunde,

ihr wollt wieder WOW zocken, womöglich auf dem Server *Kil'jaeden & auf Allianzseite*, gemütlich auf eurem Mount reiten und kein langes Gequeste durchmachen?

Dann biete ich euch hiermit eine einmalige Gelegenheit!

Schreibt mich einfach per PN an, und ich hole euch zurück ins Spiel!

Deine Vorteile?

- sofort Level 80!
- Kostenloser Umzug auf meinen Server!
- Cataclysm kostenlos!
- 7 Tage free-to-play!

Also, wieso nicht?  Mir würdest du damit einen Gefallen tun und mir ein hübsches Mount bescheren, also zögere nicht lange und schreib mich an!

[attachment=12520:WoWScrnShot_022912_222547.jpg]

Ich freue mich auf deine Nachricht !! Alles Weitere kann man dann privat besprechen :]

Greez.


----------

